# SLick GLI!



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quick question.... I have noticed that my GLI burns quite a bit of oil recently and now is at an extremely low level. I wanna add some oil without having to deal with the hassle of bringing it into the dealership. I wanted to know what the recommended brand/weight is for GLI's. Also, would a low oil level trigger a CEL?(check engine light) Please let me know....


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: SLick GLI! (QwkMK5)*

O yeah i have an '07 GLI


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: SLick GLI! (QwkMK5)*

Take a look at this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851335


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: SLick GLI! (shipo)*

Are you using 5W-30 or 5W-40 ??


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: SLick GLI! (QwkMK5)*

Also, im not exactly sure what the dealer has in it right now? For exampl, if i am already running Castrol SLX Professional OE and i put in Castrol Syntec will it have any adverse effects?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: SLick GLI! (QwkMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_Are you using 5W-30 or 5W-40 ??

Neither, I run 0W-40.

_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_Also, im not exactly sure what the dealer has in it right now? For exampl, if i am already running Castrol SLX Professional OE and i put in Castrol Syntec will it have any adverse effects?

No negative effect.


----------

